

Big Brother Is Watching as Stores Seek Data - cynusx
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-12-14/big-brother-is-watching-you-as-stores-seek-better-data-retail.html

======
bsenftner
I've worked on similar systems as described in this article. If you ever
watched "Lie To Me", the Fox TV show, that show is based on a real person and
one of my long term business partners is a real life R&D firm working with the
real life person "Lie to Me" is based. We have neural nets that "correct poor
quality images" of a person, identify their emotional state, and can do so
much more that is too scary to relate without violating trusts.

The biggest customers for the system are casinos and the interstate highway
patrol. After that is organizations the help find missing children.

~~~
lwhalen

      So... you worked with Paul Ekman?

~~~
bsenftner
yes.

